# New Humidity Trays



## Phred (Jan 20, 2021)

In the last few months I’ve received 60+ flasks from the lab that does my work. I quickly became short on space and had to invest in another shelving unit to handle the increased numbers. You might know what that means... more lights and the works. I’ve posted about the trays I use in the past. They’re 24” flower box trays and I haven’t been able to find a source for them... especially here in the PA/NJ area. The last two times I was able to get them I had to pay retail and have them shipped to me from a Colorado nursery. The shelves that hold my entire orchid collection are 48” x 18” x 72” and I didn’t have enough room to fit one more in. I found a 36” x 14” x 72” unit that was perfect. I found some 35” boot trays at a discount store. I cut a piece of plastic egg crate to fit and it worked out great. Each tray holds 20 of my compots with the whole unit holding 80. Sigh... a momentary period of relief. Then I checked my email... the lab let me know they have three more of my crosses ready to ship as soon as it warms up a little.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 21, 2021)

Your grow room is impressive.


----------



## mSummers (Jan 23, 2021)

Nice setup. What type of lighting are you using?


----------



## Phred (Jan 23, 2021)

mSummers said:


> Nice setup. What type of lighting are you using?


That shelf unit is 36" SunBlaster T5 HO... I think 39 wt Day Light.


----------



## fibre (Jan 24, 2021)

This is just the beginning. When the little babies grow big, you will need to make your sleeping room ready for your Paphs too...


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 24, 2021)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Phred (Jan 24, 2021)

fibre said:


> This is just the beginning. When the little babies grow big, you will need to make your sleeping room ready for your Paphs too...


Lol. This shelf was going to go in my ‘sleeping room’ but I decided I didn’t want the extra humidity in there. I got this shelf because I have a dozen compots that need potting up and I needed the shelf space and trays some of my compots were taking up.


----------



## masaccio (Jan 24, 2021)

May I ask, what the heck is a "boot tray."


----------



## Phred (Jan 24, 2021)

masaccio said:


> May I ask, what the heck is a "boot tray."


A tray you put inside the door to put your wet boots on.


----------



## masaccio (Jan 24, 2021)

Ha! I didn't realize I'd even posted that. Just found them on Amazon. Thanks! Looks great, by the way. Your compots are 4x6?


----------



## PeteM (Jan 24, 2021)

What do you do with all the seedlings? Grow them all up to bloom, select the best for breeding then sell the rest? Impressed with the number of plants that are rotating through your operation.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 25, 2021)

PeteM said:


> What do you do with all the seedlings? Grow them all up to bloom, select the best for breeding then sell the rest? Impressed with the number of plants that are rotating through your operation.


I’m wondering also?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 3, 2021)

Very nice setup!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 3, 2021)

You could check out your local box store. They often get rolling carts with moveable shelves that completely come apart (4 side posts, moveable shelves). Every so often they get carts with no identifier of which nursery they came from, which means they don’t know which truck/company to return them on. So they either stuff them in any truck, or end up tossing into a dumpster. In upstate ny I had three carts from work that were return noids and I convinced our general manager to take them Home (one at a time though). You can rig up wires to catch water, set mesh on and hang lights inside. And with wheels you can roll it anywhere. And certain ones you can take completely apart and stack


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 4, 2021)

Got yourself a little mini grow-op operation there buddy!


----------



## masaccio (Feb 4, 2021)

Phred said:


> A tray you put inside the door to put your wet boots on.



Those are great. I hate my metal half-sheet trays for humidity. I'll have to look for boot trays that might work.


----------

